# Someone tell me why...the rest of Nikita's story



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

When I went to the vet with the former owner, they printed off her health record, which showed she had not been vaccinated as he thought. It also had the details of this "thing" n her throat last summer that she had surgery for. (Not quite true, it was lanced and a drain put in.) But it was missing a page, and started only at a check up for the throat issue. So I called them and they mailed me the first page.

Well...someone tell me why people get a dog, and can't be bothered to care for it? Can't be bothered with vaccinations or return check ups that a vet tells them to make? Can't seem to see that there is something wrong with their dog?

Nikki only ever saw the vet here twice. They were from out west and I"m not sure when they arrived in New Brunswick. But in October of 2006 she was seen for lethargy, vomiting, and being too thin. She weighed 51 lbs. They couldn't get her temperature because her behind was so sore. The conclusion was dietary indiscretion. But she was chronically underweight, had bad ears, was put on a medical diet and told to come back in two weeks. They never took her.

In Aug. of 2007 she was seen on emergency for the swelling under her neck which had "been there for some time and was fine yesterday" but had ballooned overnight. They thought it was a salivary abcess but then just put down "not an abcess". There was bruising too. The owners used a choke. There was also a note that she had been clipped the week before.

This dog was never groomed after that. Her feet were a mess. Her ears were dreadful when I got her (clean now). She had a huge area chewed off on her side where the growth was. The owner never noticed it. I had the growth removed this week and her teeth cleaned. She looks awful but at least we know the growth will not be an issue any more.

I just don't understand people sometimes. It falls short of abuse and doesn't quite qualify as neglect. Somewhere in between there is a "no dog's land" that seems to be part of both, usually more out of not caring, than purposeful actions to ignore the dog's needs.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I have no answer for that question.... the way they treated her was disgraceful!! But it's so nice to hear about people like yourself that will go that extra mile and give this girl the life she deserves!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

amazing....and more amazing still that she trust people and wants to be loved....
Bless you Betty!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I forgot to add, she gained 30 lbs in a year! She was 81.8 lbs when I picked her up two weeks ago. Plus, her feet are so soft and smooth that it's obvious she was never outside, even in summer. If she had been, her feet would still have some toughness to them.

Yet for all her mistreatment she is still a sweet natured old thing. She's starting to perk up a little in the house and has moved in on the toys. Hopefully she will start getting some outdoor exercise soon. She's already lost nearly five pounds.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like a neglected life she led before she found you. So many people get dogs just because they see a dog or puppy that they like the looks of with no thought whatsoever about the work it takes to meet their needs. 

I'm so glad Nikki is getting the care she needs now.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sad, poor girl. thank goodness you have her & are giving her the love & care she deserves!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

You can never understand some people. Just be glad she's in your care now and doing well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just so sad about her past but she will be loved and spoiled the rest of her life. People like that make me sick.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

It really make me sad to think how some dogs live, thankyou for your kindness, love and care you are giving your two golden girls


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Betty, how did she come into foster care? Did the owners give her up or was she taken away from them?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Nikita's story reminds me of a line from the movie, Pay it Forward. 

Spacey was explaining to Helen about abuse, Helen was arguing that her son's father would never hurt him and Spacey said something like, "Don't you get it? He doesn't have to hit him. All he has to do is _not love him_.

Pretty profound, huh?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow!!! So **** glad she is with you and Leah now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She'll be thriving, and living the good life with you, and never have to worry bout anything ever again


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> All he has to do is _not love him_.


That says it all, doesn't it?
An abcess, underweight, a growth on her side....how could they not have responded? 
Shoot, Loocie _pooped_ one extra time yesterday and I was worried all day at work :doh:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So glad she is with you now. All of this can be put in her past and the rest of her life will be love and good care. They should all be so lucky.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Betty, how did she come into foster care? Did the owners give her up or was she taken away from them?


 
Nikki was given up by a military family. I was called by the SPCA because they had called the shelter about taking her there, and I had left my name with them in case a Golden was ever turned in, so I got her directly from the owners and she didn't go to the shelter.

He was going overseas for six weeks training and said the wife couldn't handle working, the two kids and the dog. But it doesn't appear they ever did anything for the dog. She certainly didn't get out much except to pee. Like Leah she goes long periods without going potty. She was underweight and they hadn't done anything about it. Never took her back for a check up. Solved her weight problem by feeding her Pedigree and getting her fat with no exercise. How she managed to get a throat injury on the choke I don't know, because she's a very obedient dog.

Like Jo Ellen quoted, sometimes the abuse is in not loving them. The owner seemed a nice enough guy and I didn't get the feeling he deliberately lied about anything, but he didn't know because he never paid attention to her. She was just...there.

And the kicker of course, is the children. Can you see the marks in my tongue  The two year old wouldn't take it in, but they were going to tell the six year old that Nikki ran away. Then decided instead to tell her they had boarded her while he was away and he said he would deal with telling her when he got back so his wife wouldn't have the hassle while he was away.


----------

